

Adobe labs: Thermo - bootload
http://labs.adobe.com/wiki/index.php/Thermo

======
nextmovetwo
This looks pretty interesting. Like most code-generating programs, I wonder
how much excessive code will be added or if Adobe can step it up to a minimum.

